# work needed



## sheisonthemoon (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm prety new to this forum altho I wish I had discovered it sooner .
I am currently looking to be either sub contracted or hired alone .
I carry liability insurance , clean drivers license. I have well over 15 years climbing experience (with or without spikes) . I own and operate a brush bandit 1290 (up to 12" log ) , truck with dump, Husquvarna saws . 
Drug free and will travel .
If interested please contact me at (870) 283 4081 or email at [email protected] com ( my wifes email) Thanks ,Mark


----------



## vharrison2 (Dec 22, 2005)

Cdl?


----------



## sheisonthemoon (Dec 22, 2005)

unfortunately no, i use a chevy silverado 3500 duramax diesle with dump on it.


----------

